# thermacell



## bullelk7 (Sep 27, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with thermacell repellents? I read they don't do well in high elevations. Thoughts?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've used them and they are decently effective. Haven't noticed any difference at high elevation, but honestly haven't paid too much attention. I still prefer a DEET or a clothing treatment repellent like Permethrin.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I haven't used it above 1500' or so, but I freakin' LOVE my thermacell. It works like a champ at keeping the mosquitos and gnats away for a pretty good sized area. I really don't notice the smell, my wife does a little but it doesn't bug her, and it is silent. I will never go camping without one of these again.


----------



## Don K (Mar 27, 2016)

Im with Johnny the thing is awesome. I have not used it at high elevation but did ask about their backpacking model and was told it will not work well at high elevation although they did not say how high.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Don't know how high is too high.. but they work great while fishing on the bear river.


----------



## Don K (Mar 27, 2016)

OK, looked up the info on their website on elevations.....

At altitudes above *4,500 feet* (above sea level), most units become difficult to start and run due to lower air density. Thermacell Radius has no elevation limitations, and the Thermacell Backpacker also operates at higher elevations (up to *7,000 feet*).


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

In what backpacking world is 7,000 feet a “higher elevation?” 

That seems weird to me.


----------

